# uhidd broken suddenly?



## Greg Fitzgerald (Mar 19, 2020)

I used to use uhidd to get my multimedia keys to work. Now I see the following error when it starts up 

ld-elf.so.1: Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/libcuse4bsd.so"

This appears to be due to the devd rule that is installed into /usr/local/etc/devd when installing uhidd.


```
# cat uhidd-devd.conf

notify 0 {

        match "subsystem" "DEVICE";

        match "type" "ATTACH";

        match "cdev" "ugen[0-9]+.[0-9]+";

        action "env LD_PRELOAD=%%LIBCUSE%% /usr/local/etc/rc.d/uhidd start /dev/$cdev";

};
```

I tried looking for libcuse4bsd.so, but pkg provides  and find / -iname "libcuse4bsd*" returns nothing.


----------



## T-Daemon (Mar 19, 2020)

You must be running an older version of sysutils/uhidd. libcuse4bsd.so, besides the kernel module /boot/modules/cuse4bsd.ko, was provided by multimedia/cuse4bsd-kmod, but that port was deleted  on 30 Nov 2019, reason:" ... cuse4bsd is present in the base system on all versions.".

The kernel module is now /boot/kernel/cuse.ko (cuse(3)), and the library is /usr/lib/libcuse.so. The sysutils/uhidd port has been updated on 30 Nov 2019, quarterly and latest repository packages are available for quite some time. Run `pkg upgrade` or update your ports tree and reinstall.

PS.: Make sure to load the cuse kernel module.


----------



## T-Daemon (Mar 19, 2020)

Greg Fitzgerald said:


> I tried looking for libcuse4bsd.so, but pkg provides and find / -iname "libcuse4bsd*" returns nothing.


If you don't find port/package related files destined for installation locally, run a web search on





						FreshPorts -- The Place For Ports - Most recent commits
					

Most recent commits




					freshports.org
				



using the _site_ modifier, ex.:

```
"libcuse4bsd.so" site:freshports.org
```
Putting the keyword in quotes searches for exact match.

Here some links:








						20 advanced Google search operators you need to know
					

Gain powerful insights to inform your marketing efforts. Use the following advanced Google search operators and commands to your advantage.




					searchengineland.com
				








						Refine web searches - Google Search Help
					

You can use symbols or words in your search to make your search results more precise. Google Search usually ignores punctuation that isn’t part of a search operator. Don’t put spaces between



					support.google.com
				



There is also the search facility at https://freebsd.org (top right side of the page) using this site modifier:

```
site:www.FreeBSD.org,docs.FreeBSD.org,lists.FreeBSD.org,wiki.FreeBSD.org,forums.FreeBSD.org
```


----------



## Greg Fitzgerald (Mar 22, 2020)

Sorry for the long delay, I never got a email about a response. I figured it out, I took some advice from the wiki on uhidd and it mentioned making the file I posted above, so I did that not knowing it shipped with a more up to date one. Anyways, that is sorted, but it's still not working anymore.

When I run it in the command line it generates my map and I copied it over to the config, so I kow it detects the keys. When I run xev though after copying over the map file and restarting the daemon it doesn't register those keys being pressed. It always worked out of the box till recently.


----------

